# Rd 2: Game 1: Pacers @ Heat (5/13 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 13, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa. I didn't even know they moved Hill ahead of Collison. Has Hill just played that much better? They're such a stacked team 1-5. Hopefully we don't walk into this series overconfident based off of the first two wins.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you Miami for allowing us to have the prime national tv time slot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frank Vogel on the Heat...


> "They are the biggest flopping team in the NBA," Vogel said. "It will be very interesting to see how the referees officiate this series and how much flopping they reward.
> 
> "Every time you drive to the basket, they've got guys not making a play on the ball, but sliding in front of drivers, often times they're falling down before contact is even made. It'll be very interesting to see how this series is officiated."


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Frank Vogel on the Heat...
> 
> Link


Shit just got real...He's trying to put the refs in the spotlight to turn them in their advantage.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Frank Vogel on the Heat...
> 
> Link


Lol Frank already blaming the refs already....He seems so scared lmao, what a little pussy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can I pick 4 or 5 quality Heat fans to post on the main playoff page thread and the rest can stay in the Miami gameday threads?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Let's keep this talk basketball related


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This series is gonna be good in my opinion. Lotta respect to the Pacers, I think they're a really solid ball club. They're gonna give us trouble with their size, length and offensive rebounding capability.

I think we can win in 6, but it'll be close. Not expecting any blowouts.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

4 straight blowouts. Its the Pacers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Vogel trying to pull Phil Jackson-ian Jedi mind tricks. He made sure to say "it'll be interesting to see how the refs officiate this." Here's to hoping his fledgling status and clear ploy to manipulate the officiating before the series even starts cause the refs to lose any compassion they may have had for Indiana. That's pretty weak, and not even really true. LeBron and Dwyane have had their share of flops, like any superstar in this league, but the main charge-drawers on this team (UD, Battier, Joel, Miller) aren't really egregious floppers. I've never seen any of our guys pull a Reggie Evans or Rudy Fernandez and fall or flail before contact or too far after. I've even been mad at UD several times for not falling when it seemed he received enough contact and in proper position for a flop.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Vogel trying to pull Phil Jackson-ian Jedi mind tricks. He made sure to say "it'll be interesting to see how the refs officiate this." Here's to hoping his fledgling status and clear ploy to manipulate the officiating before the series even starts cause the refs to lose any compassion they may have had for Indiana. That's pretty weak, and not even really true. LeBron and Dwyane have had their share of flops, like any superstar in this league, but the main charge-drawers on this team (UD, Battier, Joel, Miller) aren't really egregious floppers. I've never seen any of our guys pull a Reggie Evans or Rudy Fernandez and fall or flail before contact or too far after. I've even been mad at UD several times for not falling when it seemed he received enough contact and in proper position for a flop.


Its your forum so I'm not going to get into it, but Lebron and Wade are top notch floppers. It's a part of the game I don't like, but seems more common place these days.

The Heat being the clear favorites and having two of the top players in the game will be getting better treatment from the refs to begin with, but that's to be expected. Indy doesn't have a superstar to draw those kinds of calls.

If Miami wins this series, its not going to be due to calls though. That's just part of the game and the Pacers will have to deal through it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes. I singled them out earlier on in my post, but they're not our most productive floppers. Our defense does require a lot of charge drawing, as it has since Pat arrived. But they're not cheap flop charges, they're legit, through the chest charges. Dwyane and LeBron will draw some occasionally, and often via flop (often not called charges, too), but they're not the high-volume charge-drawers.

I disagree about us getting better calls because of the superstars. We've seen that go the opposite way a ton throughout these past two years.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

why would you go against something R-Star says that is finally legit?

Just let it go man!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks to the Miami's popularity and all the attention they get, this is the Pacers chance to show we are a legit team. Should be an awesome series and I would love to see it go 6 or 7 games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys are legit. Real solid starting 5, and a good bench too. 

Definitely going 6-7 in my mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kenneth Faried is UD on steroids.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Some may recall me saying something similar a few months back, when he was coming off the bench.

I said he was Heat through and through.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I do, and I've been watching him close ever since. Love his game. He gives up a ton of height to their front court and he doesn't give a shit.



Dee-Zy said:


> why would you go against something R-Star says that is finally legit?
> 
> Just let it go man!


I agreed with him on everything except the Heat getting more benefit calls than opponents. If you don't agree with me you haven't been watching the games these past two seasons.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> Thank you Miami for allowing us to have the prime national tv time slot.


You've earned the right to ride our coattails bud. :cheers:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I've always loved the Pacers. Digged the optimistic Vogel, man crush on big Roy, respect for the grit of Hansbrough....

But after all these comments? They're about to get DESTROYED.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Y'all seen this?

*Eighth Grade Frank Vogel on David Letterman*

Impressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha that's pretty nuts. Even crazier that he's now a head coach in the NBA, props.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jace said:


> Y'all seen this?
> 
> *Eighth Grade Frank Vogel on David Letterman*
> 
> Impressive.


That was pretty damn cool. Going to post this on the Pacers board. I'm sure they'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was pretty cool. Definitely a stupid human trick :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> I do, and I've been watching him close ever since. Love his game. He gives up a ton of height to their front court and he doesn't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed with him on everything except the Heat getting more benefit calls than opponents. If you don't agree with me you haven't been watching the games these past two seasons.


Who cares!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

...whomever brought the subject up in the first place, right?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Michael Wallace ‏ @WallaceNBA_ESPN
> 
> Pacers' coach Frank Vogel fined $15K for those "flopping" comments about the Heat.


:shaq:

Kind of a quick trigger by the league there, but I think his saying "it'll be very interesting to see how the refs officiate this series" twice over-exposed his intentions and Stern wanted to smack that ass.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He should have been fined more, comments were obviously a ploy to get the refs to not give Miami calls. Douche bag move.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> He should have been fined more, comments were obviously a ploy to get the refs to not give Miami calls. Douche bag move.


This. hopefully the refs take it the wrong way like Stern did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat.com pregame show with Eric, Tony and JJax has started. 

*Here's the link*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to leave for work at 5. Fortunately it'll be playing over there, but I don't want to have to leave at that point of the game. Oh well.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> *He should have been fined more*, comments were obviously a ploy to get the refs to not give Miami calls. Douche bag move.


:drake:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Haslem. He should be on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD cant do anything inside. Playing 5 on 4 on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

finally, we score. nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets the rebound and makes it a 4pt play.


Pacers go small while the Heat go big. This will be interesting minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The team just _looks_ better when Joel comes in. Haslem can't do anything on either end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Miller to Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miller has butterfingered two rebounds already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet reverse by Joel


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel! Eat your heart out UD!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Wade and James would learn how to shoot free throws we would never lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-20 after 1

Another slow start. Seems like those are normal for us. 

Got West and Granger in foul trouble. Need to keep attacking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> If Wade and James would learn how to shoot free throws we would never lose.


Right? I was wondering if that small smattering of "M-V-P" chants would be enough to create the LeBron double-miss effect. It was.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dahntay Jones is Wade's bitch. Vogel is suicidal if he thinks he can put Jones on Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 bad 3's in a row. Mario had no balance and Wade with a quick one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate these lineups with only one of the big 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I hate these lineups with only one of the big 3.


The big 3 all come back with 3 minutes left in the quarter. There's nothing we can do about it. This is our reality. One of the worst offenses in the playoffs despite having Wade and James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Collison's quickness is killing us


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, that Joel bucket and then that defense. He's playing like a man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I might actually get some pleasure watching us lose just knowing that Haslem is losing. **** that guy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That airball hook by UD was shutter-worthy. Was really hoping he was going to pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a win for the D whenever UD gets the ball anywhere inside that free throw . A big where the more high percentage the shot, the more chances to miss he has.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem has become such an idiot. I hate him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just awful defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing joke ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't understand the Haslem love from Spoo. He said on Le Batard's show that he doesn't care about the missed shots because he looks at the +/-, but Haslem is one of our most negative players. It makes no sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ticky tack foul for free throws. What is that bullshit?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has been great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, thats not good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Groin injury for Bosh?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh has been great.


The universe strikes back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-42 at the half

Awful half on both ends. Lucky to only be down 6 with both Lebron and Wade having little to no impact so far.

Bosh is the only brightspot. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Turiaf's two offensive rebounds and energy in 44 seconds was more than Haslem did the entire half. **** that guy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spoelstra's allegiance to Haslem is going to get him fired... I hope.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏ @MiamiHEAT
> #HEATPlayoffs: @ChrisBosh has a lower abdominal strain. He will not return.


**** :banghead:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> **** :banghead:


Pro: no more Haslem + Bosh. Con: more Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant figure out how he hurt the abdomen on that play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Those first two plays...Turiaf is so much better than Haslem I'm literally laughing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Turiaf


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where was the foul? How did Chalmers foul George?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was the foul there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Amazing how much better we are without Haslem + Bosh, huh? I called that how many months ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hill gets his 5th foul.

Not a good thing. Collison's speed and quickness kills us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hill gets his 5th foul.
> 
> Not a good thing. Collison's speed and quickness kills us.


At least we have them in the penalty. We need to build a lead now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only negative about Ronny so far is the free throws shooting


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How fortuitous. How lucky are we that an injury might have saved our season? It's not any knock against Bosh, but it saves Spoo from himself and that Haslem+Bosh lineup he won't let go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Ronny

sick pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need this win. Can't drop game 1 on our home court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That hurts. Missed layup and instead of up 3 we're potentially down 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF were you doing, Mario? Now has 4 fouls. Will we see Cole now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant even pass UD the ball..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fortuitous air ball by Bane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-70 after 3

Tough couple of minutes coming up. Will Lebron rest or play the whole way?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 70-70 after 3
> 
> Tough couple of minutes coming up. Will Lebron rest or play the whole way?


I hope he plays him. Can't afford to take him out for even a minute.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj needs to play the full 4th here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This season, Wade has given us one good quarter, then gone silent after that. Gonna need him to step up and keep attacking.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This ****ing Battier has given up so many free throws!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Excellent trap by Joel on West. I doubt people will even realize how amazing Joel was today. Guy is a hero.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep going to Wade in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, we get the lead and extend it a bit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is how we played at the beginning of the year without Haslem+Bosh! This is the shit I want to see!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Let's go heat!


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Adam said:


> Excellent trap by Joel on West. I doubt people will even realize how amazing Joel was today. Guy is a hero.


+100


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If only bane and miller did stuff. When they are effective we are a much better team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great block by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barbosa is getting anything he wants on Miller


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm so proud of this team again. This is the first time in months that I've seen them play like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barbosa again getting by Miller with ease. Something needs to change there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He didn't even make contact on that screen. What a joke call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron heating up with that mid range J


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Would love to see Turiaf for a couple minutes here. They're scoring too easily.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bane isn't giving us ANYTHING.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WHAT?! THAT WAS ON HIBBERT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade settled. Thought for sure he would go for the pump fake and try to draw the foul.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Such bullshit. Hibbert should be fouled out. Now he can get it down to a one possession game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did Wade make that pass to Lebron? Lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hell of a game. I hope Bosh is okay. We're a better team with him, but our idiot coach is better off without him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 95-86

Gutsy team win. Lebron and Wade carried us on offense.

But the contributions from Joel and Ronny were huge.

Now to pray that Bosh is ok.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pissed I couldnt watch any of it - was on my way to work. Was constant refreshing on my phone though!

Super proud of the guys tonight. Showed a lot of guts and determination to pull this one out minus Bosh. Hopefully CB is OK.

Then again, I hope Spo finally realizes that CB + UD = no no.

:spo:

Oh, and how bout :lebron:.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why are the commentators (ABC) so openly routing for Indiana?How are they choosing who is gonna comment each game?I am not from US and dont really get it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Considering he isn't a lowpost scorer or a great garbage/role player, we can actually come out ahead without Bosh because it means Spoo can't do Haslem+Bosh. I know it's draconian to say it like that but it's true.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, but the downside is that Lebron and Wade have to be 100% on their game for us to be close. Without CB, we lose that third scorer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade scored 42 on 14/30. As a team, the Pacers scored 38 on 11/37 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm pretty pissed at CB for getting injured. It's just not right for a guy being paid his salary to have the physique of a 14 year old boy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vogel helped us out taking out Collison in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Neither Rio, Bane or UD made a field goal, and Miller made 1.

How much combined salary is there!? WTF guys...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Neither Rio, Bane or UD made a field goal, and Miller made 1.
> 
> How much combined salary is there!? WTF guys...


Got away with it tonight, but no doubt that the Pacers will focus on double and triple teaming Wade and Lebron, and forcing others to beat them. So they'll have to step up big the next game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Couper Moorhead ‏ @CoupNBA
> According to http://NBA.com, Miami was +15 in 20 minutes with lineups using LeBron James at power forward.


Against the Pacers in the regular season, the heat were +21 when Lebron played at the 4.

Definitely a lineup we'll see more if Bosh isnt able to play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's incredible how much UD has lost. He used to be so solid from that 15-18 foot range, now he just bricks everything.

Thinking that foot has not healed like it should. His J is just foul right now.

Embarassing that Joel's O looks good in comparison.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We're in trouble if Bosh is out indefinitely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> Heat held the Pacers to just 6 attempts inside 5 ft after halftime, the 2nd-fewest for the Pacers in a half this season.


..


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going to stick to these threads for this series. Way to much incessant complaining. Sucks that Bosh got injured. Those abdominal strains have a habit of lingering around for some time. Hope he's good to go sooner rather than later.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Do we start Turiaf or Joel in game 2? I say Turiaf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Turiaf. Joel looks and plays much more comfortable as that energy guy off the bench. I like him 1000% more in that role.

No Bosh is gonna suck. As infuriating as he can be sometimes, he is really crucial to our success.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I like Turiaf starting


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd definitely prefer Turiaf. He's got a little more size than Joel to rumble with Hibbert. Shout out to Joel though for today. He was involved in pursuing every 50/50 ball without fail. He knows his role and does it well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna go ahead and agree with everyone else in starting Turiaf. Joel has played real well off the bench.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Turiaf is also much better at cutting to the basket and finishing when the big moves over to LeBron on the drive


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Turiaf seems logic, both are pretty much the same player. But i think Joel plays better if he comes right off the bench. 

Lebron had the most Rebounds Points and Assists out of both teams...cept collison had 6 assists i think.

Wade had 0 rebounds though, usually he can grab at least 4 or 5...especially if bosh is out. But overall Wade gets an A from me...Both him and James played like MVP's


Anyone think Pittman should play??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman is too raw. He aint ready for this stage yet.

He could give more offensively than Turiaf and Joel, but defensively, they'll be in the bonus in 3 minutes with Dex out there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Pittman is too raw. He aint ready for this stage yet.
> 
> He could give more offensively than Turiaf and Joel, but defensively, they'll be in the bonus in 3 minutes with Dex out there.


True that, but according to the Pacers we get all the calls anyway...so why not! Lol joking. 

It's seem's like Bosh will be out for the next two series at least. Doesn't look good, But that means more shots for Wade and Lebron which spells some sort of success. 

Just remember Lebron beat the Pistons in 07 with that ratty ass Cavs team in 6 games. We should be okay, and even better for the next series...Which is probably Philly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably Philly? Unless they changed the rules to being swept means you advance, then no, it'll be Boston.

Skolnick tweeted mild ab strains are roughly a two week recovery, with more serious ones 2 months. Doesn't sound good.

And yeah, Joel has even told reporters off the cuff that he's much more comfortable off the bench.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

anyone know the extension of boshs injury? will he be able to comeback in this series?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

UD/Joel as starters would be pretty randy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Turiaf should have been starting 20 games ago.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One of Miller/Battier/Jones is going to have to step up as we should be seeing a lot more Lebron at PF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm sure we'll see some Jones, but Miller needs to re-kindle some of vs. Raptors magic.

I know Pitt is raw, but I could even see him getting spot minutes to body up Hibbert.

Heat have announced the MRI results. All they've said is its an abdominal strain, so fortunately not a tear. We don't know how sever it is though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra does characterize the MRI as "good news."


I read that as there being no tear. Now its just wondering how bad the strain was. I'm guessing he'll be out about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN
> 
> Erik Spoelstra would not reveal starting lineup, did not rule out starting LeBron at power forward.
> 
> ...


LeBron and Turiaf up front?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> LeBron: "I don't think I'll be starting at power forward."


..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron's going to start at center and wear 5 inch sole shoes. WATCH OUT HIBBERT! jk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Haberstroh: Stephania Bell explains Chris Bosh's injury*



> Speculating about Chris Bosh's injury when you don't know a thing about sports medicine or wear a white jacket is a bad idea. I don't have a degree in sports medicine. So I asked someone who does.
> 
> ESPN's Stephania Bell is the injury analyst on our staff and a board certified orthopedic clinical specialist and certified strength and conditioning specialist (fancy!). Given what we know about Bosh's injury (which is very little), I thought I'd ask her a few questions about what the heck an abdominal strain is and what it means for the Heat going forward.
> 
> ...


He grasped at the groin area, which is what I initially thought it was. Not a good sign. As Ethan Skolnick mentioned, the Heat tend to be hush-hush about the severity of injuries.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

* tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
Chris Bosh on whether he'll return in series or even playoffs: "I don't know. I wish I did."

WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
Bosh: "This season has to be extended for me to play again."
*

He's out for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh speaking to the media


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You know what looks reaaaaally stupid right now? Juwan Howard.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

cant hear shit. nba players need to learn how to enunciate.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He didn't anything really.

-Not the worst thing that could have happened.
-Taking it day by day.
-Started treatments.
-It's a process.
-Trying to get back out there as soon as possible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> cant hear shit. nba players need to learn how to enunciate.


Wow. I feel like Chris enunciates better than most players, obviously aside from the Shatt Master. Must be your Canadian eardrums, eh?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wow. I feel like Chris enunciates better than most players, obviously aside from the Shatt Master. Must be your Canadian eardrums, eh?


Think the audio in that video was just really low.


----------

